# Visual Editor Plug-In unter Eclipse installieren, wie?



## Schwarzeradler1903 (13. Aug 2006)

Hallo,

wie kann ich denn VE unter Eclipse installieren? Bei mir geht das nicht. Ich weiss nur das ich bei mir proxy einstellen muss, aber wie das geht , weiss ich nicht. Ich weiss zwar, wo man in eclipse proxy einstellt, ich weiss aber nicht was ich da reintippen soll, damit ich dann nacher plug-ins direkt vom eclipse aus installieren kann. Oder wie kann ich es aus der eclipse seite installieren. Kann bitte einer schrit für schritt erklären was und wie ich alles installieren muss.

...folgendes habe ich per Hand runtergeladen:

emf-sdo-runtime-2.2.0.zip
GEF-runtime-3.2.zip
VE-runtime-1.2.zip
VE-SDK-1.2.zip

muss ich noch irgendwelche Dateien runterladen? Was ist denn mit diesen zip-dateien genau zu machen? Ich habe ein Ordner namens eclips, das steht vom Anfang an bei mir. Nun wenn ich aber jetzt diese zip-dateien entpacke, kommen wieder Ordnern mit der Name eclips, indem mehr oder weniger gleiche Sachen drin steht, was in meinem eigentlichen eclipse Ordner drin steht. Z.B es gibt in jedem eclipse Ordner von obigen zip-dateien je ein Plugin-Ordner, muss ich jetzt die Inhalte von diesen Plugin-Ordern koppieren und in meinem eigentlichen Plugin Ordner einfügen? Wenn ich dies mache, so gibt es aber manche Dateien, die schon die gleichen Namen haben.
Ich benutze erst seit paar Monaten Computer, bin totaler Anfänger und totaler Dummy in dem Bereich. Wenn ich helfen könnte, bitte Schritt für Schritt erklären.

Vielen Dank

Taha


----------



## Luma (13. Aug 2006)

Hio.
Hab alles nur überflogen...
Welche Eclipse-Version hast du? Callisto (also die neue 3.2er)? Wenn ja: Dann ist es ganz einfach. Unter "Help » Software Updates » Find an install..." anklicken. Dann "Search for new features to install" auswählen und dann "Next". Dort wählst du ganz oben "Callisto Discovery Site" aus, dann auf "Finish". Dann wirst ein paar mal nach Mirrors gefragt. Einfach immer auf OK. Am Schluss hast ne große Liste. Dort wählst du unter Java Development glaub ich den VE aus. Du wirst dann darauf hingewiesen, dass der VE noch ein paar andere Packete braucht. Die musste kurz in der Liste suchen und auch markieren und dann auf Finish. Der Rest erklährt sich von selbst.

Wenn du die 3.1er Version hast, dann einfach die Archive von dem Projekt (unter http://download.eclipse.org/tools/ve/downloads/drops/R-1.2-200606280938/index.html) downloaden und in dem Überverzeichnis von dem Verzeichnis eclipse extrahieren. Du wirst dann gefragt, ob du das eclipse-Verzeichnis ersetzen möchtest und machst dass auch (Hinweis: Wie schon fast nicht zu übersehen auf der Projektseite von VE ist, brauchst du noch ein paar Zusatzpackete. Die müssen auch runtergeladen werden und auf die gleiche Art entpackt werden!) Dann musst du eclipse startet. Das geht in diesem Fall aber nicht per Doppelklick. Du holst dir ne Shell (unter Windows: Start » Ausführen » cmd » OK) und gehts dann in das Verzeichnis in dem Eclipse drin ist (also eclipse). Das geht mit dem Kommado cd. Liegt Eclipse z.B. auf C:\eclipse reicht ein "cd C:\eclipse" (ohne " "). Liegts dagegen auf D:\Programme\eclipse musst du erst "D:" eingeben und dann Enter und dann "cd D:\Programme\eclipse" eingeben. Dann gibtst du "eclipse -clean" ein und Enter. Das schwarze Fensterlein kannst du dann schließen. Fertig!

Das dürfte absolut DAU-sicher sein.

Gruß
Lutz


----------



## Schwarzeradler1903 (13. Aug 2006)

...danke für die Informationen. Ich habe 3.2 er Version, ich habe die Sachen jetzt installiert (ich hoffe, es war erfolgreich), so wie du es beschrieben hast, direkt vom eclipse aus. Nun wie kann ich jetzt sicher sein , dass ich alle richtigen komponenten istalliert habe? Ich möchte jetzt z.B ein Test-Applet machen,  muss ich dafür jetzt ein ganz normales java-projekt anlegen oder ein EMF-Projeckt? Oder was muss ich genau machen, damit ich dieses VE vor meinen Augen habe und damit arbeiten kann?


----------



## Luma (14. Aug 2006)

Du erstellst ein neues Projekt "File » New » Project..." dann "Java Projekt". Dann gibts dem ganzen einen Projektnamen (Project name) wie z.B. Test und dann unten auf Finish. In dem Packageexplorere rechts erscheint nun dein noch leeres Projekt. Jetzt das Projet (in unserem Falle Test) rechtsklicken "New » Other..." klicken. In der Liste Java und dann "Examples » Example Visual Classes » Swing » BasicSwingComponents". Dann unten auf "Next" und dann trotz Warnung einfach auf "Finish". Jetzt wird kräfitg die HD loslaufen und einiges laden und nach einiger Zeit haste (wie der Name schon sagt) einige Standard-Swing Komponenten in einem JFrame vor dir. Jetzt einfach rumklicken oder ein neues leeres Frame erstellen (geht genauso, nur dass du jetzt nicht unter Examples was auswählst, sondern unter "Java » Swing » JFrame Visual Class".

Viel Spaß. Achso, der VE ist irgendwie ein bisschen komisch zu bedienen. Ich komm mit NetBeans besser zurecht. Du brauchst schon einige Tage bis du dich da eingearbeitet hast. Bei Fragen einfach fragen .

Gruß
Lutz


----------



## Schwarzeradler1903 (14. Aug 2006)

Hey danke nochmal für die Informationen. Ich habe damit etwas rumgespielt, du hast recht, schaut etwas komplieziert aus, aber ich konnte ja schon einiges machen. Was ist denn jetzt genau "NetBeans" , ein anderer IDE?  Den Namen habe ich schon gehört, weiss aber garnicht was das ist.  
Ich  habe bisher  auch etwas mit JBuilder gearbeitet, dort ist es leichter und viel schöner als in Eclipse.


----------



## Luma (14. Aug 2006)

NetBeans ist auch ne IDE. Diese IDE hat nen ziemlich tollen GUI-Edior: Matisse. Weitere Infos findest du hier: http://www.netbeans.org/ .
Hmm. JBuilder soll auch ganz gut sein, mich damals diese kostenlose Version aber eher abgeschreckt.
Ist aber egal in welcher IDE ich progammiere, such dir eine mit der du zurecht kommst.

Gruß
Lutz


Nachtrag: http://www.netbeans.org/kb/50/quickstart-gui.html ist ein kleines Quickstart-Tutorial. Lade dir die Version 5.0 .


----------



## Wildcard (14. Aug 2006)

Der GUI-Builder von Netbeans ist zwar recht leistungsstark, aber wie für alle anderen GUI-Builder gilt:
Ist eigentlich nur zum Testen/Vorführen eines GUI-Konzepts zu gebrauchen, da der Code nicht für die händische Weiterentwicklung taugt.
Jede halbwegs saubere GUI in Java ist und bleibt (vorerst) manuell geschrieben.


----------



## Schwarzeradler1903 (14. Aug 2006)

...ich werde mir NetBeans auch ma anschauen. Nochmal vielen Dank für die Hilfe.


----------

